# Need a replacement laptop under 40k



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) - 40,000 INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

15" - 16" screen




3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Photoshop,maybe adobe premier and random stuff.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
I5 5th gen,4Gb+ RAM
SSD(If possible)


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:ACER


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase: Locally

Basically the services centers are not able to replace my lenovo z510's keyboard. I have given to someother service center now if they can't replace it , i will have to get a new laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

^ Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 - Disassembly and fan cleaning - YouTube

DIY and replace the keyboard.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 - Disassembly and fan cleaning - YouTube
> 
> DIY and replace the keyboard.



The service centers tried 3-4 keyboards none worked :/


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Which city service centre did you tried?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which city service centre did you tried?


Mangalore.
I tried the place where I bought it from - Allied Electronic's  then I went to my known computer shop , they ordered the official Z510 keyboard, and it did not support it.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Mangalore.
> I tried the place where I bought it from - Allied Electronic's  then I went to my known computer shop , they ordered the official Z510 keyboard, and it did not support it.



ugh, they can't even provide proper parts now, and we are here suggesting the majority to go with lenovo. Time to shoot their top management a mail regarding this.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ugh, they can't even provide proper parts now, and we are here suggesting the majority to go with lenovo. Time to shoot their top management a mail regarding this.



The problem started last December, with my touchpad not working.Google the issue, and found out its a driver problem. Then in April,the battery was f**ked and it took 1 month to get it replaced, and soon I noticed that whenever the touchpad wasn't working, there was a full volume sound icon, and turning off the sound solved the problem for a while.Then, When I went to win 10, the problem never occurred for a week,and thought the driver is fixed.
Anyway then everything went down, and even the keyboard stopped working.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> The problem started last December, with my touchpad not working.Google the issue, and found out its a driver problem. Then in April,the battery was f**ked and it took 1 month to get it replaced, and soon I noticed that whenever the touchpad wasn't working, there was a full volume sound icon, and turning off the sound solved the problem for a while.Then, When I went to win 10, the problem never occurred for a week,and thought the driver is fixed.
> Anyway then everything went down, and even the keyboard stopped working.



You should ask for a replacement.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You should ask for a replacement.



Warranty is over.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Warranty is over.



You didn't bought additional warranty?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You didn't bought additional warranty?



Nop.My bad here.

Hope it get's fixed.

Anyway, just suggest a decent laptop. I will try selling this z510.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Nop.My bad here.
> 
> Hope it get's fixed.
> 
> Anyway, just suggest a decent laptop. I will try selling this z510.



How much can you sell it for, this budget is actually low for a decent mid range laptop. Any plans to increase it?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> How much can you sell it for, this budget is actually low for a decent mid range laptop. Any plans to increase it?



It depends on what I can get.
So what are good laptops in this range?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> It depends on what I can get.
> So what are good laptops in this range?



Looking to buy Lenovo again?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looking to buy Lenovo again?



Any other than acer.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Any other than acer.


Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2015)

^Go for that, looks nice

- - - Updated - - -

However, ASUS support will be trashier than Lenovo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

seamon said:


> ^Go for that, looks nice
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> However, ASUS support will be trashier than Lenovo.



No other laptop with 950M under 50k. Lenovo is loosing the edge in terms of specifications and how their prices have gone up for no reason.


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No other laptop with 950M under 50k. Lenovo is loosing the edge in terms of specifications and how their prices have gone up for no reason.



Mudi government. Acche din


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ugh, they can't even provide proper parts now, and we are here suggesting the majority to go with lenovo. Time to shoot their top management a mail regarding this.



Current lenovo laptops aren't built to last it seems

My Y500's LAN port is not working, 3.5mm jack is giving problems, screen's hinge is in a bad shape & also the thread of a screwing point wore off n the screw fell off somewhere(no use in putting a new screw)

A friend of mine has Y50 & his laptop's hinge broke, when it was just 6 months old & another friend's Y50's camera malfunctioned

A 2.5 yr old Z500's screen just stopped working

So, I personally avoid suggesting Lenovo to anyone now, I won't even suggest Y50 even if it gets updated display.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay



This might be the best performance oriented laptop under 50k

If OP is interested in having a genuine Windows & 1080p FHD screen, there is an HP laptop, but it has i5 ULV + 940M
HP Pavilion 15-ab030TX Notebook (M2W73PA) (5th Gen Intel Core i5-8GB RAM-1TB HDD-39.6cm (15.6)-Windows 8.1-2GB Graphics) (White) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
I have seen this laptop for as low as 47k


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

These people haven't yet refreshed their laptop line-up. I was waiting for IFA to see the new product line but nope there is nothing and apart from that there is still no word on that 960 based laptop which will provide desktop grade performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> These people haven't yet refreshed their laptop line-up. I was waiting for IFA to see the new product line but nope there is nothing and apart from that there is still no word on that 960 based laptop which will provide desktop grade performance.


Y50 got refreshed with 960M

*www.thedostore.com/lenovo-laptops/59-441905.html?IPromoID=LEN403031


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Y50 got refreshed with 960M
> 
> *www.thedostore.com/lenovo-laptops/59-441905.html?IPromoID=LEN403031



Woa this looks like a good refresh.


----------

